# Pflanzen für Bachlauf (Folie und Kiesel ohne Substrat)



## Jam (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir über die Suchfunktion versucht, Klarheit zu verschaffen, muss aber trotzdem fragen:

Unser Bachlauf ist mit Folie belegt und mit Kieselsteinen bedeckt. Irgendwie habe ich Probleme mit der Bepflanzung.

- Habe zunächst fast alle Pflanzen in Körbe gesetzt, damit mir nicht der ganze Bachlauf zuwuchert. Habe halt noch keine Erfahrung, was wuchert und was nicht. Die Körbe in einem Bachlauf zu verstecken, finde ich fast unmöglich. Deshalb würde ich gerne wenigstens bekanntermaßen nicht __ wuchernde Pflanzen auspflanzen. Die Pflanzenliste werde ich noch mal durcharbeiten, aber nicht bei allen Pflanzen steht dazu ein ausdrücklicher Hinweis. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mit euren Erfahrungen da noch weiter helfen.

- Habe schon gelesen, dass man möglichst keine normale Pflanzerde und auch keine Teicherde zum Pflanzen nehmen soll. Kann ich denn die für den Bachlauf gedachten Pflanzen einfach nach dem Ausspülen der anhaftenden Erde völlig ohne irgendein Substrat in die Kieselsteine pflanzen? Bisher habe ich widersprüchliche Hinweise gefunden. Aber wenn ich an Hydrokultur denke, müsste das doch eigentlich gehen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Jam


----------



## Digicat (18. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen für Bachlauf (Folie und Kiesel ohne Substrat)*

Servus Jam



> Habe schon gelesen, dass man möglichst keine normale Pflanzerde und auch keine Teicherde zum Pflanzen nehmen soll. Kann ich denn die für den Bachlauf gedachten Pflanzen einfach nach dem Ausspülen der anhaftenden Erde völlig ohne irgendein Substrat in die Kieselsteine pflanzen? Bisher habe ich widersprüchliche Hinweise gefunden. Aber wenn ich an Hydrokultur denke, müsste das doch eigentlich gehen.


Das funktioniert ...   

Ich hatte auch Pflanzen im Bachlauf, im Teich und die wurden alle nur ins Kiesbett gepflanzt, ohne Topf und Erde. Das funktioniert wunderbar.

Wegen wuchern, da habe ich leider keinen Tipp parat, aber wenn der Bachlauf tief genug ist, dürfte es wegen wuchern kein Problem geben.
Die Wurzeln gehen ja in die Breite und nicht in die Höhe, aber von Zeit zu Zeit auslichten muß man schon.


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen für Bachlauf (Folie und Kiesel ohne Substrat)*

Hallo

WUCHERN

wird immer wieder so negativ besetzt  

mit stark wuchernden Pflanzen kann man dem Wasser sehr einfach Nährstoffe auf Dauer entziehen, indem man die Pflanzen auslichtet. 
Die Nährstoffe, die in den Pflanzen gebunden sind, die man aus dem Teich entfernt, verschwinden aus dem Kreislauf.

von nix kommt nix  

wenn Pflanzen wuchern 

geht es ihnen 


und dem Teich gut  



pflegeleichter ist eine Wiese  


mfG


----------



## Jam (18. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen für Bachlauf (Folie und Kiesel ohne Substrat)*

Danke für eure Antworten.

Mit "Wuchern" meine ich in erster Linie Pflanzen, die stark Ausläufer treiben und sich schnellstens in allem und jedem breit machen, so dass man auf kleiner Fläche mit auslichten kaum noch nachkommt. 3 Tage nicht hingeguckt - und schon ist das Kräutchen überall und überall fest verwurzelt ...

Gegen starkes Pflanzenwachstum habe ich (zumindest im Moment  nichts), solange die Pflanzen horstig wachsen oder Ausläufer leicht zu entfernen sind. 
Dann kann ich ja am Ende der Saison wieder alles in "ordentliche" Bahnen lenken.

Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere Tipp.

Jam


----------



## Nymphaion (19. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen für Bachlauf (Folie und Kiesel ohne Substrat)*

Hallo,

im Bachlauf selbst sollte man sehr zurückhaltend mit Pflanzen sein. Hier führt ein Wuchern nämlich sehr schnell dazu, dass ein Stau entsteht und der Bach überläuft. Damit wird es problematisch. Normalerweise stammt das Wasser aus dem Teich, wird zum Ursprung des Bachs gepumpt und fließt über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich. Wenn jetzt der Bach überläuft, dann versickert ein guter Teil des Wassers und kommt nicht mehr zurück in den Teich. Wenn das in Deiner Abwesenheit passiert und der Teich eher klein ist, dann kannst Du Dir das Bild bei Deiner Rückkehr vorstellen ...

Meiner Meinung nach beschränkt man sich bei der Bepflanzung des Bachlaufs besser auf den Randbereich, außerhalb der Folie. Es gibt genügend Pflanzen die sehr 'bachmäßig' ausschauen und mit normalem Boden zurecht kommen. In den Lauf selbst würde ich nur sehr wenige und schwachwüchsige Pflanzen setzen.


----------

